# Chad Fontaine and Annoying the Musdical



## Grainerquantumleap

Howd you like the documentary? heres a link for you to check it out https://www.exilekings.com/annoying

Ran into the guy in winnipeg. 6 years later, cool misdical, and his music, mentally agreeable


----------



## Deleted member 125

i thought the doc was nearly unwatchable. i dont remember the other dudes name but they are both just so fucked up the whole time. im not that big of a fan of watching people shoot dope especially in his case because unless im remembering wrong its what killed him.


----------



## roguetrader

yeah and their music is generally pretty dire as well - they are presented as this raw and honest talent just waiting to be discovered but personally I wasn't impressed - them being so wasted the whole time didn't help with the quality control...

I get tired of heroin addicts being portrayed as arty bohemian rebels - I've been there and it's a harsh life that kills creativity in the long run....

and yeah Slanky you're correct, Chad Fontaine died of an overdose not long after the documentary was filmed....


----------



## Grainerquantumleap

Well I think thats a mighty viable theory for some reason people say alcohol was responsible for Chad dying. Ya fair thoughts on the Doc, what I like is the bulk of their music not the Youtube trap which is a vestige of what theyre responsible for making. If you want to really hear Chad Fontaine sing something verging on hopeful buy his album Duct Tape Rose or reasearch his name on spotify for his real signature.


----------



## roguetrader

I did check out a bit more of Chad and Grants music but it wasn't for me - I'm not that keen on Folk Punk anyway, generally prefer amplified aggro punk ! not a hater though so if you enjoy it then cool....


----------



## Grainerquantumleap

That's cool. Theres a time when I frequented the local punk house and saw some heinous grindcore and crust bands. Here's a good demo if your into powerviolence you might like Blotter. 
_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaXN7ChMBbc_​


----------

